# Cars in Newzealand



## anbharad

Dear all
how cheap are cars in NZ, i stay in singapore and cars are very expensive and the life of a car is only 10 yrs.
if i have to buy a used car with 2 yrs life remaining, example Chevrolet cruze , it costs me at least 25000 Singapore dollars.
comparatively in NZ i hope it would be cheape and no age restriction ? please throw some light.. thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

Have a look at used car prices on www.trademe.co.nz and have a look at www.turners.co.nz which is a national auction house who deal in a lot of cars and also do part exchange and finance etc.
There are many good deals to be had.
Used car prices are a tad higher here that what I ever experienced in the UK, however the overall motoring costs to keep them on the road here are much less and they last many more years here.
In the UK I would have never driven around in anything more than probably 4 / 5 years old but here we have two vehicles 10 and 11 years old both with 145 000 KM's on them and all good, well maintained, no rust. Should be good for 400 000 KM's plus.
Your Chevy Cruze here is a Holden Cruze and you can pick a new shape latest grille model 1800cc auto 2016 model for between NZ$14000-$17000 with 10-50k KM's which is around SIN$13000-$15800 ish
So long as you are old enough to drive and have a driving license that covers the class of vehicle you wish to drive then all is good.


----------



## vishupaul

to add on from Mod comment, have a look at authorized dealers website in NZ. An year or two old cars in good price you can find. Another good option and very much cost effective.


----------



## escapedtonz

I recently killed the car I'd had for the past 3.5 years. The plan was to run it in to the ground and keep it till 300, 400, 500 000 KM's but it developed an intermittent fault in January this year and couldn't afford to just keep throwing money at it to try to fix it so I got rid instead.
I bought a Singapore import 2013 Ford Mondeo with very low KM' only 2 weeks ago. It had one owner from new in Singapore. All the original paperwork in the car with original receipt etc. SIN $ 55 000 new according to the paperwork and I got it for NZ $15999 plus my Trade In


----------



## jawnbc

Most people I know--whether they can afford a brand new car or not--buy used cars brought in from Asia. Low kms, in excellent shape, and the dealer does everything required to make the car NZ road worthy. In 4 years I've almost doubled the kms on my 2006 Suzuki Swift. It came with 35k; it's now got 60k. 
Canada spoiled me: I could get 0% interest on a new car if I waited for the end of season specials. Financing for cars here is painful--unless you've got a line of credit from your home that gives you a much lower interest rate.


----------

